# Anglerboard – Testangler



## Dok (30. März 2004)

Wie ja die meisten wissen, führen wir von zeit zu Zeit Gerätetests durch. Da wir feststellen müssen das wir einige Tester in der Datenbank haben die nicht mehr aktiv sind, kein Tester mehr sein wollen oder sich bei einigen gar der Schwerpunkt geändert hat, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen die Datenbank neu zu erstellen.

Zur Anmeldung geht es hier lang:
http://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?id=testangler


----------



## Jani Brandl (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Wieso muss ich da 18 sein?Schade...


----------



## Caprifischer (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

hab mich mal angemeldet, würd mich echt freun wenn ich was testen kann


----------



## fishing-willi (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

so, ich hab mich eingetragen!
ich bin mal gespannt, was wir da so zum testen bekommen!!


----------



## Jani Brandl (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hätte mich auch gerne eingetragen...


----------



## Mac Gill (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Bin auch dabei -> wo bleibt mein Testequipment?

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## norge1001 (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

habe mich auch eingetragen. Wäre echt super mal dabeizusein.

Grüße vom Bodensee 
Norge1001


----------



## harley (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

hab mich auch mal eingetragen ..... hatte nur ein problem wir haben eine 4stellige PLZ und das schluckt der kluge rechner nicht .......
 :q  :q  :q 


harley


----------



## gerwinator (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

bin auch dabei 
thc für den tipp @willi


----------



## Medo (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

#4  hab mich auch eingetragen!!!

möchte doch rein Mefotechnisch gerne Material testen, um anderen davon berichten zu können.

 #6


----------



## PASA (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hallo, ich hab mich erst vor kurzem als Tester eingetragen, soll ich noch mal???

@ dok 
wenn du was zum Testen hast, dann bring es am Donnerstag doch mal mit.


----------



## STeVie (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hab mich auch mal eingetragen!


----------



## Franz_16 (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

hab mich da auch mal eingetragen


----------



## C.K. (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Test, ist immer gut!


----------



## Palometta (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hab' mich auch mal angemeldet

Blinkern ist halt Teuer   :m 

Gruß  #h 
Palometta


----------



## Jani Brandl (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Man kotzt mich das an noch nicht 18 zu sein...


----------



## til (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

In Mozilla/Firefox geht zwar das Formular nicht, und die Schweiz ist auch nicht wirklich vorgesehen. Aber ich hab mich angemeldet.


----------



## harley (30. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

@til

das hab ich auch gemerkt - wird wohl in der plz für 5 stellen vorgesehen sein ..... wir sind halt ein kleines land ...

gruss harley


----------



## Nick_A (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hi Dok #h

bin auch dabei und stelle mich gerne als Tester zur Verfügung.

Umfassende Test- und Erfahrungsberichte sind bei berücksichtigung eine Selbstverständlichkeit !  :m

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Truttafriend (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Ich hoffe es spricht nichts dagegen, das auch Mods sich anmelden.

@til
Firefox, hab auch gemerkt das ein Button für uns nicht Sichtbar ist. Hab den Cursor von den Bedingungen einfach mit Tabtaste weiterspringen lassen und Enter gedrückt. Mit Trick 17 gings


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Bin dabei #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kröte (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Bin auch dabei und gespannt, was da so kommt ....


----------



## scholle01 (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Bei mir funktioniert das Formular nicht! Meckert immer an das das Hausgewässer fehlt obwohl eingetragen.


----------



## FishHunterBLN (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Yep, ich bin drin!

Das war ja einfach !


----------



## soeketroete (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Die Gelegenheit, die Datenbank zu "bereinigen" hab ich doch als willkommenen Anlass gesehen, mich da einzutragen...


----------



## Supporter (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Auch dabei #v vielleicht kommt ja noch was nettes zu testen,für den Romsdalfjord,sind ja noch 87 Tage Zeit


----------



## sitzangler (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

#h Bin dabei

                      sitzangler #:


----------



## Rossitc (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hallo Hab mich auch grad eingetragen,

wäre nett wenn auch mal nicht nur Meeresausrüstung oder Karpfenspezial getestet würde, sondern auch Sachen die jeder normale Angler braucht.
Mir kommt ohnehin die sensible Angelei z.B. mit Spinner, Wobbler, Streamer, Fliege in Forellenbächen/-flüssen in den einschlägigen Angelmagazinen etwas zu kurz. 

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## KaulBarschKing (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hab mich spontan auch mal angemeldet, bin ja mal gespannt was dabei herauskommt. Wär natürlich super, weil ich von Mai bis mindestens Oktober auf "urlaub" bin, und somit viiieeel Zeit mit angeln verbringen werde ^^.

mfg. Nico / Kauli


----------



## Killerwels (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet  #6   #:  #:


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

So, ich habe mich jetzt auch angemeldet -  wo und wann kann ich denn nun die neue Hochseeyacht testen ?? :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ossipeter (31. März 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hab mich auch angemeldet!


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

habe mich auch angemeldet.  #6 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## duck_68 (7. April 2004)

.....


----------



## mb243 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hi !
bin auch dabei und stelle mich gerne als Tester zur Verfügung.

Umfassende Test- und Erfahrungsberichte sind bei Berücksichtigung eine Selbstverständlichkeit !  am liebsten was fürs Meeres- bzw. Brandungsangeln!!???!!
-----Aber wir sind j anicht bei "Wünsch Dir was!"   --------------   gg

Petri
MB243


----------



## Supporter (9. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Wäre ja toll,wenn sich hier mal ein "Tester" outen würde und seinen Testbericht abliefert #4


----------



## Veit (10. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hab mich auch ein getragen. Da ich mindestens an 200 Tagen im Jahr angeln gehe und das zu jeder Jahreszeit, wäre jedes Testprodukt bei mir im harten Einsatz.


----------



## rob (10. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

ich seh schon,auch auf die österreicher wurde verzichtet....plz geht bei uns auch nicht:c


----------



## Knobbes (10. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hi,
Hab mich auch mal eingetragen, und bin mal gespannt, was man zum Testen bekommt.
Freu mich schon drauf.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## leguan8 (10. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Fishkopping (10. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hab mich auch angemeldet... würde mich freuen wenn auch die Leute testen dürften, die nicht das ganze Jahr am Wasser sind ;-) Na ja ich bin gerne zum Testen da...


----------



## JonasH (10. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hmm, schade.. würde auch gern was testen... ich teste einfach die testberichte, hoffe das ist ok?


----------



## arno (10. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Moin!
Hab mich auch eingetragen!
Ist ja immer nützlich was umsonst zu bekommen und wenn es dann Mist ist, brauch ich mich nicht zu ärgern!!!


----------



## buddha (11. April 2004)

*AW: Anglerboard – Testangler*

Hi Doc,
ich hab mich dann auch mal angemeldet. Ich hoffe ich kann euch und vielen anderen Anglern, da schon etwas Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet besteht (teste ab un an Musikequipment) mit meinen Testberichten weiterhelfen.

Bis dann,
Ape the Buddha


----------

